# Mulder's 1st!



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Happy 1st birthday my bumbling little boy!

Here's to many more years of smiles to come










The night you came home to me... you were so tired!









You at 10 weeks- already you like the water!









You at 5 months, I think... I hate that I forgot to label the photos!









Your very first snow!









You had a really fun time (I can tell...)









You're always reminding me to slow down, and to stop and sniff the flowers!









You always find ways to make me laugh!









And laugh some more!









You even still love your silly Mr. Turtle!









Here's looking back on one truly fantastic year!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mudler! time goes by so fast. He is a dark handsome guy!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, handsome!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mulder







Wishing you and your family many more happy years together!!!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Happy B-day Mulder!!









Wish you and your family the best for many years to come


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy birthday!







I home Mr. Mulder got an extra special birthday treat!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mulder you are one handsome dude!!!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh my. I think he may be one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen. And I can't believe that Mr. Turtle is alive and pristine, Mulder must take very good care of him. His puppy good nature is still in those big dark eyes, and there is nothing funnier than a big, handsome, strong, gsd flopped over, legs akimbo, eyes sparkling.............he is a treasure. I wish you many happy years with him.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the kind birthday wishes! 

Mulder absolutely loves his Mr. Turtle... its the only toy that he spared from total destruction! He carries it around in his mouth like its his baby doll. He's such a lovable ham


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy (late) b'day!!!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

What beautiful Pics!!!!! HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, MULDER! Did you get a steak for your birthday?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Hah, HE WISHES! 

He got a little bag of those Petco dog cookies instead


----------

